# Please help me pick an army



## Todeswind (Mar 2, 2010)

So I've finally decide to bite the bullet and get into warhammer fantasy. I've been resisting for a number of reasons, notably the lack of support for fantasy in my local gaming group, but I've decided to hell with local support I want to start a new modeling project that doesn't require the same mindset as my 40k armies. 

That being said I'm not really sure what army I want to play as and not really sure enough of the rules to know what army is best going to fit my play-style. I could just go for Orks as they tend to be reasonably straighforwards but painting fantasy orks feels like just a repeat of the same damn three shades of green and red that I panted all last year on my 40k ork army.

In 40k the armies I tend to play are are armies of smaller more specialized units, Deathwing, Dark-Eldar, and Eldar or armies that are very horde armies Orks and IG. That being said I would prefer a non-horde army.

I like the fluff behind the Lizardmen and the Vampire Counts but I'm having a bit of trouble deciding if I want to start an army of either of them or if I want a different army altogether. 

Any advice?


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Well if you want a elite specialised force then WOC are for you there like space marines of fantasy and there uber elite so less models. If you want to try something diffrent I would go wood elves or brettonia as they own have there unique style of play.


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

I would go with lizards, they are an absalute blast to paint and look really cool unpainted anyways.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

if you don't want to paint a lot of models, go Ogre Kingdoms. but if it was a straight up choice between Lizardmen and Vampire Counts, i'd go Lizardmen...

since you're kind of starting from scratch, you'll be spending quite a bit of time painting before you get gaming [if you're like me and can't put an unpainted model on the table], so it's worth picking an army where you really like the miniature range available.

personally though, i'd use this foray into wfb to try a new style of play, and maybe go for a horde army. i'm loving playing Skaven at the minute [with all the shiny new IoB models, and more to come in January]. and, if the internet rumour mongers are to be believed, Orcs + Goblins are going to get the first 8th edition army book 1st quarter next year...


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Hey there!

well, everyone's advice is spot on.
If you don't want a horde army, avoid Goblins (not necessarily Orcs.) and skaven...to a lesser extent, VC (all those undead).

One thing to look at is HOW THE ARMY FEELS TO YOU. Even if they are 'elite' , do you like the way they feel on the board and the way they play. Hell, even their lore? 
sometimes it's just good to go into the game shop and ask the PLAYERS what they think of their armies and values. Some battalion boxes are great prices...others are rubbish for their price-tag. The players will be able to answer this better than most GW owners. Sadly, GW puts a truckload of pressure on the GW store owners/ managers to sell, sell, sell. So be wary of that (do you have enough glue?)

Even 'horde armies' can be made to be smaller. I run beastmen; not the most 'horde army' but can really cut down the number of models easily. Some of the more popular armies (High Elves & skaven) will be more plentiful and varying prices.

Otherwise, best of luck!


----------



## Flindo (Oct 30, 2010)

blackspine said:


> Hey there!
> 
> well, everyone's advice is spot on.
> If you don't want a horde army, avoid Goblins (not necessarily Orcs.) and skaven...to a lesser extent, VC (all those undead).
> ...


not to mention orcs and goblins can be really boring to paint (all that green!) if you want a really colorful race that every unit can look diffrent and is not a hordish race, and you dont mind playing as humans, go with Bretonnia, theres a guy at my hobby store that has an absalutly awesome looking bretonnia army, every single unit looks diffrent, with there own family symbols and colors, however, the problem I noticed with most humans besides WoC is they dont really pack a punch compaired to the other races.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

High elves are pretty elite and what with the change to how combat is resolved they will tend to always try first because of high initiative. If you want an evil army though, WoC is your best bet.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

If your liking Lizardmen, i'd say go with your gut and pick them. They can be hordy, or elite, and are a good all round army you can addapt several play styles too. 

One thing I always say to someone picking an army... your going to be spending alot of time painting them, so always pick one that you personally are going to enjoy painting.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

As I always say, go with the army you like the look and playstyle of the most, but the best armies to start with are probably:

Lizardmen
High Elves
Dark Elves
Empire

Most other armies are alright to start with as well (but may be a bit more difficult to learn with, and not give you an overall feel for the game), but I wouldn't start with any of the following unless you really like the models: Vampire Counts, Ogres, Tomb Kings, Brettonians, and Wood Elves.


----------

